# Need good in-ear phones for cowon j3



## warrior047 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi,
I bought a new 4gb cowon J3 player @ 9k. Have already EP-630 creative. Sound quality is good and decent with these. But I want to go to new level. Any great vfm phones with excellent sound quality in 1.5k?


----------



## red dragon (Oct 18, 2011)

Save up little more and buy Braiwavez M2.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 18, 2011)

Brainwavz M1 or Sennheiser CX180 or Meelectronics M6 for your budget,

I think it would be better if OP goes up the aural ladder. He can then replace the M1 with M2. 

IEMs are bound to die


----------



## Minion (Oct 19, 2011)

Sound magic pl11 sounds awesome and cost only 500/-


----------



## sukant (Oct 19, 2011)

Owned Soundmagic PL-11,Brainwavz m1(sold) , Sennheiser CX-180(sold).
First of all i have tried PL-11 and i would say EP-630 is better than pl-11 for me atleast , ep630 has better bass whereas pl-11 maybe a little better in mids but lacks in bass compared to ep630 , After 630 i had bought the CX-180 and must say i was might impressed with it used it for around 5-6 months , overall good SQ with prime focus being on bass , then i moved onto Nuforce- NE7M which was better than my CX-180 in bass and overall detailing but vocals were not very forward sounding on NE7M , afterthat i bought a Brainwavz M1 looking at its good reviews but sadly i did not like it much , vocals were forward and detailing was pretty fine but soundstage wise i did not like it much and i would recommend cx-180 over a Brainwavz M1 (some people might kill me for saying this  ) , i sold M1 and cx-180 and bought a Brainwavz M3 (superb detailing, ok/good soundstage , just enough bass (would like little more) .
I would recommend you to buy a Nuforce NE7M if you can get a 2nd hand in that range , if you want a new IEM than buy a Sennheiser CX-180 or maybe you might want to give a try for brainwavz Proalpha (1.8-1.9k) 

From IEM i have tried i would give following rating Brainwavz M3> Nuforce NE7M > cx180>Brainwavz m1 > EP 630 > PL11


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2011)

EP630's bass is bloated and bleeds.


----------



## sukant (Oct 19, 2011)

But overall the IEM is better than pl-11 IMO , hve both with me at the moment ,  i m using large size earbuds and bass is lesser compared to when i used the smaller ones.


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 19, 2011)

sukant said:


> Owned Soundmagic PL-11,Brainwavz m1(sold) , Sennheiser CX-180(sold).
> First of all i have tried PL-11 and i would say EP-630 is better than pl-11 for me atleast , ep630 has better bass whereas pl-11 maybe a little better in mids but lacks in bass compared to ep630 , After 630 i had bought the CX-180 and must say i was might impressed with it used it for around 5-6 months , overall good SQ with prime focus being on bass , then i moved onto Nuforce- NE7M which was better than my CX-180 in bass and overall detailing but vocals were not very forward sounding on NE7M , afterthat i bought a Brainwavz M1 looking at its good reviews but sadly i did not like it much , vocals were forward and detailing was pretty fine but soundstage wise i did not like it much and i would recommend cx-180 over a Brainwavz M1 (some people might kill me for saying this  ) , i sold M1 and cx-180 and bought a Brainwavz M3 (superb detailing, ok/good soundstage , just enough bass (would like little more) .
> I would recommend you to buy a Nuforce NE7M if you can get a 2nd hand in that range , if you want a new IEM than buy a Sennheiser CX-180 or maybe you might want to give a try for brainwavz Proalpha (1.8-1.9k)
> 
> From IEM i have tried i would give following rating Brainwavz M3> Nuforce NE7M > cx180>Brainwavz m1 > EP 630 > PL11



thank you. pardon me but whats this IEM? So should I go for M2 or M3? How much does M3 cost and does M2 beat CX 180?


----------



## sukant (Oct 19, 2011)

Thats the commonly used term for in ear earphones , i guess it stands for in ear monitors(i had interpretted it as in ear medias) , A brand new m3 will cost u 3.9k , a m2 wil cost you 2.6k , never listened to m2 but am certain it will be better than cx-180.
Go for brainwavz M2 i was going to go for that itself but it was out of stock then now i dont knw. Read reviews and is a Value for money buy at 2.6k


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2011)

Normal earphones:
*www.yow-wow.com/images/earphones2.jpg

IEMS: In Ear Monitors:
*mp4nation.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/DUNU-Topsound-IEMs-Now-At-MP4Nation-Balanced-Armature-And-Dynamic-Sounds-Of-The-Greek-Gods.jpg

They sit a little inside your ear.

M2 is better than M3 VFM wise. So get them if you can. Or check from the options given. CX180 has a weak connector. Confirmed after two IEMs with same prob creeping up.


----------



## sukant (Oct 19, 2011)

@Sarath.

I cannot say that maybe i was lucky , i have hardly taken proper care of the cx180 , used to be thrown in the bag , cramped in my pocket , stuffed in my keyboard and still going strong and besides that it has 2 years warranty so loose connection warranty can be claimed .

Yeah M3 is not VFM i would say as i would rather pay few thousand(2-3 to be precise) extra and buy a triple fi 10 as i am already ready to spend 4k on a IEM mine i had got in 2nd for sub 3k so i went for it. Rather buy a m2 it should be much better than cx-180


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2011)

^ Oh ya sorry for my ignorance. Ignorance = warranty issue. 

I lost the bill of both the IEMs due to my carelessness. Hence cannot claim warranty. Thanks for correcting me. 

CX180 comes with 2 year warranty so forget about my point above.

I strongly suggest you get yourself Brainwavz M2 but if not then the CX180 has many happy users and would recommend it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2011)

sukant said:


> But overall the IEM is better than pl-11 IMO , hve both with me at the moment ,  i m using large size earbuds and bass is lesser compared to when i used the smaller ones.



Using bi-flanges will make them more airy and less bassy. Might want to try that.


----------



## sukant (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion faun will try it out but rarely use the ep630 now , use the M3 mostly after using biflanges in M3 hardly any bass exists so i think what you said will work with the ep630's .


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a pair of M3 lying in the cupboard somewhere. It is well detailed in the highs, and the mids are forward (a bit too much for me), and yes, the bass is almost non-existent. Tried with all the buds, but still, nothing.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I think it would be better if OP goes up the aural ladder. He can then replace the M1 with M2.
> 
> IEMs are bound to die


I took the exact opposite approach,upgraded from craps like ep630,Sennheiser CX series straight to IE8 and SM3,followed by a slight downgrade(only pricewise)to IE7(which I love the most)


----------



## Dibin M Dixit (Feb 8, 2012)

I use EP-630 with my sony NWZ-B142F, and it is okay. I mean the bass level.. 
Now i'm planning to buy Cowon J3 , i need a ear phone with extreme bass, which uses the full efficiency of Cowon's Bass capability. Kindly Recommend some ear phones.. 
Let the range start from 1k to 5k 
I'm confused with the reviews of Klipsch s4 (4.2K) & Skullcandy RIOT(1k) .
I'm a huge Techno(DJ Music) fan & more likely addicted to music & voice clarity(so dont recommend a ear phones which only BOOMS like a sub woofer and not capable to sin)


----------

